# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Updates on histogen or any other company?

## sebasmarin

Did histogen really started their trials in june? Any updates since then? . Or has anyother company come with any of their updates?

----------


## Mojo Risin

No update for months.

----------


## ravegrover

I was very hopeful abt this company. Especially since they were forthcoming with news & information. No updates on trials that were supposed to happen this year. 
I guess it isnt possible to find cure for hairloss. I have accepted this fact and moved on. I guess there is a reason why captain picard is still bald in the future..

----------


## Jundam

> I was very hopeful abt this company. Especially since they were forthcoming with news & information. No updates on trials that were supposed to happen this year. 
> I guess it isnt possible to find cure for hairloss. I have accepted this fact and moved on. I guess there is a reason why captain picard is still bald in the future..


 As far as I know the trials were postponed because of the disasters that hit Japan during the spring.

----------


## Mojo Risin

> As far as I know the trials were postponed because of the disasters that hit Japan during the spring.


 Lol, that's such an easy excuse. ''We're trailing behind with our trials so let's blame Japan disaster for it ... they'll have no choice but believing us since it's pretty hardcore stuff.''

----------


## Jundam

> Lol, that's such an easy excuse. ''We're trailing behind with our trials so let's blame Japan disaster for it ... they'll have no choice but believing us since it's pretty hardcore stuff.''


 I suppose. Can't really check validity on that. I just figured it might have in some way affected product shipments/material availability/directly affected researchers or patients and their families. Then again they could just have fallen behind schedule.

----------


## Cory

Where did you find that info about Histogen delaying trials?

----------


## UK_

> As far as I know the trials were postponed because of the disasters that hit Japan during the spring.


 Source?...

----------


## Jundam

> Source?...


 I really wish I could link or quote but it was just some information I ran into while browsing hair loss forums a little while back(a month or so). According to the info it was just a minor delay though. Should perhaps have stated that in my first post to avoid spooking the hopefuls.

----------


## LarryDavid

Ziering said they would do a few case studies with multiple injections in Japan and he would present the results in a few weeks. After a few weeks he said that there are no results because of what happened in japan.
But this had nothing to do with the clinical trials they are doing in Singapore.

Lets suppose they started the trails in june, what update are you expecting?
Why is no news alway bad news?

----------


## RichardDawkins

Well i am realistic here, if they dont have some news at all the next few weeks it wont look so good at all

----------


## mlao

> Ziering said they would do a few case studies with multiple injections in Japan and he would present the results in a few weeks. After a few weeks he said that there are no results because of what happened in japan.
> But this had nothing to do with the clinical trials they are doing in Singapore.
> 
> Lets suppose they started the trails in june, what update are you expecting?
> Why is no news alway bad news?


 Well there is at least one person with common sense. Thanks LD

----------


## TheUltimatePoet

Histogen were in a lawsuit (which they won), so wouldn't that maybe slow things down? Just speculation on my part, but it seems logical.

Another company I have some hopes for is Aderan Research, who are reporting
"_currently conducting a promising Phase 2 study testing its proprietary hair multiplication process_",
and at the same time revealing that
"_Experts suggest that a marketable solution is less than a decade away._"
http://www.aderansresearch.com/ari_market.html

So maybe we can be carefully optimistic and hope for something to hit the shelves in 5-6 years?

(PS. these updates are probably not particularly recent).

Also, if you live in the US, I think you can still sign up for the phase 2 testing. They have a recruitment page up:
http://www.aderansresearch.com/ari_clinicupdates.html

I apologize if my post is all old news, but I am completely new to the forum.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## UK_

This thread seems to be attracting some really outdated news.

Histogen started in June - so dont expect an update until atleast late september.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

Histogen is the company that I am most excited about by far.  Their theory about WNT proteins and embryonic-like chemicals promoting hair regrowth is very solid and well-documented.  WNT's do have any amazing potential to regrow hair, I think.  It also seems that Dr. Ziering is a very decent person and a very knowledgeable doctor.  It's great to know that they're testing increased doses of their complex as well.  Yeah, that Aderans posting is very old, but I just wish that they hadn't developed a partnership with Bosley, who have a horrendous reputation.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Histogen is the company that I am most excited about by far.  Their theory about WNT proteins and embryonic-like chemicals promoting hair regrowth is very solid and well-documented.  WNT's do have any amazing potential to regrow hair, I think.  It also seems that Dr. Ziering is a very decent person and a very knowledgeable doctor.  It's great to know that they're testing increased doses of their complex as well.  Yeah, that Aderans posting is very old, but I just wish that they hadn't developed a partnership with Bosley, who have a horrendous reputation.


 Don't worry when HSC hits the markets by my estimates in 2015 It will speak for it self bosely is very establshed(even if they are absolutely terrible). I see it as a very easy way to get it out to the mass public and smart strategic move and the evidence of is success will far outway Bosleys terrible reputation. The hair follicle is blocked and they are giving the growth factors needed at the follicle level (injected above the blood supply in a sense). This is why I am so convinced it will work. Also if anybody is in research and develpment it might be smart to take blood from the artery somehow above the head where the hormones for growth are distributed above the thyroid and inject that into the scalp. Just a thought

----------


## mlao

Bosley is not the company that is testing HSC the company is Histogen.
Aderans who own Bosley are working on a different approach to hair cloning.

----------


## UK_

> Histogen is the company that I am most excited about by far.  Their theory about WNT proteins and embryonic-like chemicals promoting hair regrowth is very solid and well-documented.  WNT's do have any amazing potential to regrow hair, I think.  It also seems that Dr. Ziering is a very decent person and a very knowledgeable doctor.  It's great to know that they're testing increased doses of their complex as well.  Yeah, that Aderans posting is very old, but I just wish that they hadn't developed a partnership with Bosley, who have a horrendous reputation.


 In all honesty, I'm far more excited about Gho than I am about Histogen, I think a surgical procedure is a far more viable solution to hair loss.  The only thing with Gho, is that I remember being this excited 12 years ago, and look what happened then.

----------


## TheUltimatePoet

They began testing in June?

They may be able to measure the effect of the injection in several ways, but I suppose the cheapest way is simply to count hairs before and after. That is what they did for the phase 1 trials, and since hair grows rather slowly, they did a first count after the 3 month mark.

With this in mind I would not expect any news at all until at least 3 months after they actually started the trials, and I would not be surprised if they didn't give any major update after a year.

Public relations has never been the strong side of those scientist types.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## RichardDawkins

the more i think about it, the more i love the idea of surgical restoration over injectible.

because with a surgical HM you can touch the hair and you know its real donor surviving hair which can fill gaps after years if needed. If you start early with your restoration you wont suffer any thinned out areas or completely bald areas

----------

